# Chinese ooth placement



## Lukony (May 22, 2006)

I went through the forum but couldn't find this. Is this the correct way to hang a chinese ootheca? I put the flatter end against the branch.


----------



## Rick (May 22, 2006)

No, you got it wrong. Turn it around. You should be able to tell what end was originally attached. Hopefully these pics help. See where the flat part should be in the pics below.


----------

